# Streetlow Magazine's Super Carshow & Concert ∙



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Super Carshow & Concert Sept 3rd at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 8 2006, 09:34 PM~5577641
> *YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 8 2006, 09:37 PM~5577667
> *
> *


How'd you do Sunday?


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

MAS CULOS PARA VER...... :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## RaM26z (Aug 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: its on now.. nok will be there in full force.....


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 8 2006, 08:34 PM~5577641
> *Super Carshow & Concert Sept 3rd at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 8 2006, 10:08 PM~5577859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME PIC :biggrin: LOWRIDER BALL  


VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

You know we will be there!


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

hopefully this time u guys will have a program so I know when the hop start and the bikini contest don't mess with my hop and tittys show man :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

post the pre-reg fourms please!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

yea! Brown Impressions in the House :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 8 2006, 10:08 PM~5577859
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass trophies!!! The best I've ever seen!!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 9 2006, 06:21 AM~5579103
> *post the pre-reg fourms please!
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i will be at this one once again


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

:thumbsup: 

have to talk to the guys and see whats up for this one...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 9 2006, 08:53 AM~5579560
> *I HAVE TO AGREE </span>:biggrin:*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

made my day! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 8 2006, 09:34 PM~5577641
> *SOCIOS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

THAT'S A FIMRE ASS FLYER CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW IF IT'S LIKE THE OTHER SHOW IT'S GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK PROPS STREETLOW


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

We will be at this Show, Thank You Street Low.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*We just had a meeting and it sounds like Aztecas CC of Modesto will be there again hopefully we go saturday cause i dont feel like leaving at 2:30 am cause DAMN that was crazy 39 hrs no sleep 



BUT WELL WORTH IT*


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It's gonna be on and krak'n...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 10 2006, 10:48 AM~5585083
> *It's gonna be on and krak'n...
> *


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

hopefully they will separate the bike classes this time


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Low V will be at this show in full effect.....cant wait......Street Low is doin it real big. big ups to them....they the real lowriding magazine


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Jun 10 2006, 10:18 AM~5585172
> *hopefully they will separate the bike classes this time
> *


 we are adding more classes to both bikes and cars.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 10 2006, 10:45 PM~5587546
> *we are adding more classes to both bikes and cars.
> *


3rd place trophies :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Jun 9 2006, 11:22 PM~5583795
> *We just had a meeting and it sounds like Aztecas CC of Modesto will be there again hopefully we go saturday cause i dont feel like leaving at 2:30 am cause DAMN that was crazy 39 hrs no sleep
> BUT WELL WORTH IT
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

''TEAM BRING IT'' WILL BE THERE


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 10 2006, 11:00 PM~5587879
> *3rd place trophies :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Sorry no 3rd place trophies.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

split the 60's 60-64 and 65-69 ?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin: right on streetlow!!!!!!!!
So who you guys bringing to preform for this one? Mistah F.A.B ripped shit up at last weeks


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 11 2006, 08:14 PM~5591565
> *Sorry no 3rd place trophies.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Streetlow doin it real big...... Oh boy!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

lifes finest will be there again! :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 11 2006, 08:05 AM~5588428
> *''TEAM BRING IT'' WILL BE THERE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: just bring it LUX style


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

YA'LL BETTER BELIEVE "ISLANDERS CAR CLUB" WILL BE THERE, IN FACT, MY COUSINS FROM PARAMOUNT CA. MIGHT BE HERE FOR THIS ONE.
BIG HAFA ADAI TO STREETLOW MAGAZINE - KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Get those rides ready!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 12 2006, 10:37 PM~5598412
> *Get those rides ready!
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

THE bIGG "I" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AGAIN NO DOUBT REPRESENTING!
INDIVIDUALS DOING IT BIGG IN THE 06!
PROPS TO SLM FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN NOT ONCE,BUT TWICE!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Who will be preforming???????


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 13 2006, 07:00 AM~5599703
> *Who will be preforming???????
> *


*THE BIKINI CONTEST WILL BE PERFORMING LOL :biggrin: *


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 9 2006, 07:51 PM~5582764
> *<span style='color:green'>There nice!!!!*


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 11 2006, 12:00 AM~5587879
> *3rd place trophies :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



1st, 2nd and 3rd Sweepstakes prizes? 

And/or maybe the Sweepstakes winners don't have to be Full Custom? Just a thought.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Jun 13 2006, 09:49 AM~5600571
> *THE BIKINI CONTEST WILL BE PERFORMING    LOL :biggrin:
> *


Count her in!


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 13 2006, 10:31 PM~5604083
> *Count her in!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Demonio Rojo, can you please post up the artist that will be preforming? You did say car show and concert


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 14 2006, 03:03 AM~5604819
> *Demonio Rojo, can you please post up the artist that will be preforming? You did say car show and concert
> *


I AM FOOL!!!! :roflmao: DAMN U REALLY WANNA KNO DA ARTIST HUH?! LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Well we were thinking about Jimmy Hendrick and THe Doors but that would mean my soul would be sold... so we went with Mistah FAB, Hoodstarz, and looking at E-40, plus others.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 14 2006, 03:39 PM~5608048
> *Well we were thinking about Jimmy Hendrick and THe Doors but that would mean my soul would be sold... so we went with Mistah FAB, Hoodstarz, and looking at E-40, plus others.
> *


Thank you!!!! Good luck with E-40

Let me recomend andre nickatina, san quinn, e a ski, turf talk, the team, federation, celly cell, mr. Kee, just throwin the big names out :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

STREETLOW IS DOING BIG THANGS IN NOR CAL


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 8 2006, 11:34 PM~5577641
> *Super Carshow & Concert Sept 3rd at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds.
> 
> 
> ...


will be there for sure!!!!perfect show to bust out our new rides :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 14 2006, 06:03 AM~5604819
> *Demonio Rojo, can you please post up the artist that will be preforming? You did say car show and concert
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks like this is going to be the best show we ever have had. The last one was klean, this is going to be cherry! :biggrin:


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

were there 4 sure should be another great show.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*E.A.D.!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

R U IN?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Might seem far off... but!


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 11 2006, 07:42 PM~5591685
> *split the 60's 60-64 and 65-69 ?
> *


TTT?


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 11 2006, 08:42 PM~5591685
> *split the 60's 60-64 and 65-69 ?
> *


IF THEY DO THAT THEY SHOULD SPLIT THE 50'S 50-54 ..... 55-59


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 13 2006, 03:26 PM~5601983
> *1st, 2nd and 3rd Sweepstakes prizes?
> 
> And/or maybe the Sweepstakes winners don't have to be Full Custom?  Just a thought.
> *


MIGHT AS WELL GO ALL OUT :biggrin: FORGET THE CONCERT BULL


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Jun 21 2006, 10:08 PM~5648579
> *IF THEY DO THAT THEY SHOULD SPLIT THE 50'S      50-54 ..... 55-59
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Jun 21 2006, 11:12 PM~5648598
> *MIGHT AS WELL GO ALL OUT :biggrin:  FORGET THE CONCERT BULL
> *


Street Low magazine already kicks ass all over Low Rider unless your looking to buy Big rims. I just think a little tweaking on the show catagories would be good and fair. But, it sounds like they are already working on that. 



Street Low = Street Low Riders not only the Full Customs.



Sweepstakes should be for nice drivers not only trailer queens...that's my opinion.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 22 2006, 09:42 AM~5650411
> *Street Low magazine already kicks ass all over Low Rider unless your looking to buy Big rims.  I just think a little tweaking on the show catagories would be good and fair.  But, it sounds like they are already working on that.
> Street Low = Sweepstakes should be for nice drivers not only trailer queens...that's my opinion.</span>
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 10:21 AM~5650702
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




WHY U TAKE PICS OF TLECU :angry: I'M SURE THEIR WERE GOOD LOOKING GIRLS THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 22 2006, 08:49 PM~5654381
> *WHY U TAKE PICS OF TLECU :angry:  I'M SURE THEIR WERE GOOD LOOKING GIRLS THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



That was sum good pie. And u know that there will be alot more at the San JO SHow!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 27 2006, 10:54 AM~5676559
> *That was sum good pie. And u know that there will be alot more at the San JO SHow!
> *




A HUEVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

do u say Puntang Pie :cheesy:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 09:21 AM~5650702
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 27 2006, 09:54 AM~5676559
> *That was sum good pie. And u know that there will be alot more at the San JO SHow!
> *


I'M GLAD YOU LIKED IT ! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 8 2006, 08:34 PM~5577641
> *Super Carshow & Concert Sept 3rd at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Alwayz Clown'n (Aug 27, 2005)

there gonna be a frisco show this year?


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 13 2006, 10:31 PM~5604083
> *Count her in!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alwayz Clown'n_@Jun 28 2006, 01:45 PM~5684219
> *there gonna be a frisco show this year?
> *



Next Year. We got tossed around in Frisco till the end they wanted us back. Not enough time. But we will be there next year for sure!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

And u know she'll be in the mix!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 22 2006, 09:49 PM~5654381
> *WHY U TAKE PICS OF TLECU :angry:  I'M SURE THEIR WERE GOOD LOOKING GIRLS THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HE TOOK A PICTURE OF US SO I TOOK A PICTURE OF HIM :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 28 2006, 06:33 PM~5685274
> *HE TOOK A PICTURE OF US SO I TOOK A PICTURE OF HIM :biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 


R U GOING 2 DA VIEJITOS SHOW THIS SUNDAY?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 28 2006, 06:13 PM~5685208
> *And u know she'll be in the mix!
> 
> 
> ...






OH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Jun 21 2006, 11:08 PM~5648579
> *IF THEY DO THAT THEY SHOULD SPLIT THE 50'S      50-54 ..... 55-59
> *



I agree :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

AZTECAS EASTBAY C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOOoUSE!!!!!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Aztecas Modesto Chapter will be there. See you all there*


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 8 2006, 09:34 PM~5577641
> *Super Carshow & Concert Sept 3rd at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds.
> 
> 
> ...



Bay Area Bosses will be there! The last one was probably one of the best shows I`ve been to in a while! You can count on us to be there! :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 28 2006, 06:13 PM~5685208
> *And u know she'll be in the mix!
> 
> 
> ...


Something tells me I don't go to Street Low shows just for the cars. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

so the July 30 show at candlestick is canceled right? i dont see it on the streetlow site anymore


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW IT'S GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK.


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 28 2006, 06:13 PM~5685208
> *And u know she'll be in the mix!
> 
> 
> ...


why does that background look so familiar haha :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

EASTSIDE C.C. of FRESNO WILL BE IN HOUSE


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Jun 21 2006, 11:08 PM~5648579
> *IF THEY DO THAT THEY SHOULD SPLIT THE 50'S      50-54 ..... 55-59
> *


I agree!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 28 2006, 07:13 PM~5685208
> *And u know she'll be in the mix!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

LOOKING FOR HOTEL NEAR THE FAIR GROUNDS FOR THAT WEEKEND OF THE SHOW. CAN ANYONE ADVISE...............


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

theres on right in front, on the corner of old tully and monterey road. a few more by chuckE cheese right when you get off 101 at tully rd. :dunno:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Aug 1 2006, 11:04 AM~5881348
> *LOOKING FOR HOTEL NEAR THE FAIR GROUNDS FOR THAT WEEKEND OF THE SHOW. CAN ANYONE ADVISE...............
> *


:uh: I believe there's a Holiday Inn right next door......


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 29 2006, 09:32 PM~5866505
> *why does that background look so familiar haha :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: No chinges cabrona, You know where and what that background is from!! :biggrin:


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 1 2006, 10:56 PM~5886547
> *:uh:  I believe there's a Holiday Inn right next door......
> *


ESIDECADDY YOU MIGHT WANNA CALL FOR RESERVATION HOY MISMO IF YOU DECIDE ON THE HOLIDAY INN ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE FAIRGROUND OR IT'S GONNA BE PACKED REALLY FAST.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

For Her .... TTMFT









[/quote]


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

picked up the new mag today nice shots of the monterey show. thanks for adding a pic of my impala in the hop looks sweet


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 3 2006, 08:16 PM~5899416
> *ESIDECADDY YOU MIGHT WANNA CALL FOR RESERVATION HOY MISMO IF YOU DECIDE ON THE HOLIDAY INN ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE FAIRGROUND OR IT'S GONNA BE PACKED REALLY FAST.
> *


From what I've been hearing, some reservations have already been made. Not sure what rooms are left. Plus that's also Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 3 2006, 11:34 PM~5900814
> *From what I've been hearing, some reservations have already been made. Not sure what rooms are left. Plus that's also Labor Day weekend.
> *






DA SHOW IS GOING 2 B OFF DA HOOK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 3 2006, 07:16 PM~5899416
> *ESIDECADDY YOU MIGHT WANNA CALL FOR RESERVATION HOY MISMO IF YOU DECIDE ON THE HOLIDAY INN ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE FAIRGROUND OR IT'S GONNA BE PACKED REALLY FAST.
> *


hamptons inn & suites is across the street on old tully, holiday inn is also right around the corner on monterey road. theres also a bunch of motels up and down that area on monterey road


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 4 2006, 10:51 AM~5902249
> *hamptons inn & suites is across the street on old tully, holiday inn is also right around the corner on monterey road. theres also a bunch of motels up and down that area on monterey road
> *


THANKS COAST ONE CAN'T WAIT FIRST TIME GOING TO SAN JO CAR SHOW


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Lo*Lystics is trying to make this one... At least a few of us are tryin to be there


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

What can I say... another one added to the show!












What you think?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 9 2006, 10:55 AM~5933009
> *What can I say... another one added to the show!
> 
> 
> ...




FOR MEEEEE, THANKS BRO............

YEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! THAT'S I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

I got 2 extra rooms at the house I should rent them out to u peeps :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

tttt


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 4 2006, 10:16 AM~5902084
> *DA SHOW IS GOING 2 B OFF DA HOOK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I 2nd that...... :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

CANT WAIT SHOULD BE ANOTHER GREAT SHOW


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 9 2006, 11:55 AM~5933009
> *What can I say... another one added to the show!
> 
> 
> ...


Prrrrttyyyy!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 9 2006, 10:59 PM~5939055
> *Prrrrttyyyy!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



vey, u should see the ones i can't show here!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 9 2006, 10:55 AM~5933009
> *What can I say... another one added to the show!
> 
> 
> ...


you can use my car as a backdrop for her, on the hood-roof-trunk-inside-outside, wherever whenever im there for you homles


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 10 2006, 05:49 PM~5943904
> *you can use my car as a backdrop for her, on the hood-roof-trunk-inside-outside, wherever whenever im there for you homles
> *


Who's that 3-wheeling in the back?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 10 2006, 09:51 PM~5945307
> *Who's that 3-wheeling in the back?
> 
> 
> ...


haha sweet i need afew of them :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Are you guys adding more catogories to the show like are you gonna split the 60's hardtop or verts or a suggestion why not do 60-64 then 65-69 both hardtop and verts --and split the Caddilacs they should have to compete against a lexus--just my opinion cause you are gonna have more cars there then the last show this will help out alot ( and please have a different mc for the bikini contest) damn it we pain we want them to get naked not hear him :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 10 2006, 09:07 PM~5945398
> *Are you guys adding more catogories to the show like are you gonna split the 60's hardtop or verts or a suggestion why not do 60-64 then 65-69 both hardtop and verts --and split the Caddilacs they should have to compete against a lexus--just my opinion cause you are gonna have more cars there then the last show this will help out alot ( and please have a different mc for the bikini contest) damn it we pain we want them to get naked not hear him :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  
Was he that bad??? I know you don't want me to do it.... then you'll have to hear me twice! But as for the catagories, that's still up to Gilbert and he hasn't said much about it.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 10 2006, 10:10 PM~5945412
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Was he that bad??? I know you don't want me to do it.... then you'll have to hear me twice! But as for the catagories, that's still up to Gilbert and he hasn't said much about it.
> *


yes he was i almost fell asleep :biggrin: more girls more hoes ----thanks let Gilbert know cause nobody gives a shit about LRM and this is a golden oppurtunity to take over--remember it's about the lowrider's not the donks not the pt cruisers or minivans ----you know what i mean we have always backed you guys up


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

This is for u himbone!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

cant wait!!!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 10 2006, 09:15 PM~5945451
> *yes he was i almost fell asleep :biggrin: more girls more hoes ----thanks let Gilbert know cause nobody gives a shit about LRM and this is a golden oppurtunity to take over--remember it's about the lowrider's not the donks not the pt cruisers or minivans ----you know what i mean we have always backed you guys up
> *



Well so far, we have decided to split up the Luxury as follows; 
Classic Luxury - '76 & Below;
'77 - '89 luxury;
'90 & Above Luxury;

As for the 60's being split, that is something that we aren't going to do. As we see it, you have your rides that are on different levels, you have your original, street, mild, and full custom. Some build their rides to their own liking and to just come and enjoy the shows, then their are those that build for competition. If you have a clean ass frame off muraled out, kandy flaked, hydro gold plated set-up, triple gold 13" daytons, chromed out engine, plush interior, turn table '69 Impala why make it easy to win trophies, they must compete against cars such as Hawaiin Punch, Wicked '63 and those other heavy hitters. We are just trying to make our trophies have more meaning to them. But hey things can always change! But that's the way we feel.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info you know how it goes everyone talks, i am just giving you my 2 cents to help out make the show cool,cause you know the trophies take along time but people actually trip when shows have catogories that no one cares about, but anyway back to the females cant wait . you guys always put out a great show you know we will be out there :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 10 2006, 10:01 PM~5945789
> *Thanks for the info you know how it goes everyone talks, i am just giving you my 2 cents to help out make the show cool,cause you know the trophies take along time but people actually trip when shows have catogories that no one cares about, but anyway back to the females cant wait . you guys always put out a great show you know we will be out there :biggrin:
> *



Gracias brother, you know we will be bringing new asses, I mean faces! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PDOGGYSTYLE (Apr 20, 2006)

CITYWIDE WILL BE THERE


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 11 2006, 12:03 AM~5945805
> *Gracias brother, you know we will be bringing new asses, I mean faces! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: WE ALWAYS HAVE NEW ASSES AND THEY'RE THE ONES THAT BRING NEW FACES ALONG W/ SOME OLD ONES TOO..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 10 2006, 03:01 PM~5942362
> *vey, u should see the ones i can't show here!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: I COULD IMAGINE WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE, BUT THEN AGAIN THIS IS YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT. . . .


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 10 2006, 02:01 PM~5942362
> *vey, u should see the ones i can't show here!
> *


E-Mail me some picz don't be shady :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

THATS COOL THIER BREAKING DOWN THE LUXURIES I HEAR THERE'S
ALOT OF CADDY'S UP THERE


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Aug 11 2006, 05:43 AM~5946864
> *E-Mail me some picz  don't be shady  :biggrin:
> *



I agree e-mail so we can see whats up!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I just don't think it make sense on spliting the luxury's and not the 60's. If you split one, you should do the other, or just not split them at all. Just my opnion.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 10 2006, 11:03 PM~5945805
> *Gracias brother, you know we will be bringing new asses, I mean faces! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






I'M DOWN 4 NEW ASSES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 11 2006, 08:43 AM~5947826
> *I just don't think it make sense on spliting the luxury's and not the 60's. If you split one, you should do the other, or just not split them at all. Just my opnion.
> *


Because the luxurys are a class of thier own. You can't compare a 46 chevy to a 46 cadii. The cadii has too much extras, as well as the rest of the years. Plus how is a 64 cadii going to compete against these older cadiis when there is a lot more chrome on the older cars? These chevy's and other domestic "work" vehicles were regular caruchas, we just happened to turn them into a work of art. But the luxury's have always been a class above the rest. That's we are splitting the luxury's and not the 60's.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

just let all the guys worried about a trophy discuss between themselves whos car is better while the rest of us watch the bikini contest, fuck a trophy. if you win great if you dont deal with it dont hate on the other guy, or the promotor for not havin enough classes so you could get a trophy.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 11 2006, 06:47 PM~5950575
> *just let all the guys worried about a trophy discuss between themselves whos car is better while the rest of us watch the bikini contest,  fuck a trophy. if you win great if you dont deal with it dont hate on the other guy, or the promotor for not havin enough classes so you could get a trophy.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 10 2006, 10:45 PM~5587546
> *we are adding more classes to both bikes and cars.
> *


IS THERE GOING TO BE A SWEEPSTAKES FOR BIKES


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 11 2006, 06:26 PM~5950847
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A SWEEPSTAKES FOR BIKES
> *


Yup


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 11 2006, 08:55 PM~5951263
> *Yup
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 11 2006, 09:14 PM~5951368
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





:0 :0 :0 

i'm going 2 have 2 build a bike :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2006, 09:15 PM~5951376
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> i'm going 2 have 2 build a bike  :biggrin:
> *


IT BETTER BE A SIC' ONE


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 11 2006, 06:47 PM~5950575
> *just let all the guys worried about a trophy discuss between themselves whos car is better while the rest of us watch the bikini contest,  fuck a trophy. if you win great if you dont deal with it dont hate on the other guy, or the promotor for not havin enough classes so you could get a trophy.
> *


*AMEN TO THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 11 2006, 09:24 PM~5951425
> *IT BETTER BE A SIC' ONE
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2006, 08:15 PM~5951376
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> i'm going 2 have 2 build a bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2006, 10:52 PM~5951885
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It's getting clse to that time... get the wax out, bucket and soap cause looks like the competition is going to be tough!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is the street low alameda point in nov still goin on?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

can't wait....


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO DIVIDE THE 16''AND 20'' BIKE CLASS THIS TIME OR ARE THEY RUNNING TOGETHER


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

DemonioRojo I wa just wondering are all three halls gonna be open for the show I just remember when my pops took me to the show all 3 halls were open full of cars.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 13 2006, 11:05 AM~5958419
> *can't wait....
> *


PINCHE TORO...... YA ESTAS LISTO PARA TOMAR FOTOS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 13 2006, 12:05 PM~5958419
> *can't wait....
> *


Andale, I bet......  :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 13 2006, 10:53 AM~5958004
> *It's getting clse to that time... get the wax out, bucket and soap cause looks like the competition is going to be tough!
> *


I second that.... ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE FUKIN HOOK! Better than the last one.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Sendin in my pre-reg this week.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 14 2006, 05:14 PM~5967525
> *Sendin in my pre-reg this week.....
> *



me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 14 2006, 05:14 PM~5967525
> *Sendin in my pre-reg this week.....
> *


Sent mine today ....


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: SEE YOU ALL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 13 2006, 02:50 PM~5959752
> *DemonioRojo I wa just wondering are all three halls gonna be open for the show I just remember when my pops took me to the show all 3 halls were open full of cars.
> *


Well at the moment, one hall is an ice rink so, no they won't. But due to the capacity and quality of these shows, next year, they will be.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 13 2006, 09:02 AM~5958032
> *is the street low alameda point in nov still goin on?
> *



nope that has been scratched out the books.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 13 2006, 02:34 PM~5959675
> *ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO DIVIDE THE 16''AND 20'' BIKE CLASS THIS TIME OR ARE THEY RUNNING TOGETHER
> *



We got a new bike judge that will divide the classes when needed. Remember, it takes three to be a class. He's good at makeing necessary changes for classes. So if there's enough, they will be split.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 15 2006, 09:58 AM~5972166
> *We got a new bike judge that will divide the classes when needed. Remember, it takes three to be a class. He's good at makeing necessary changes for classes. So if there's enough, they will be split.
> *


Whos the judge going to be? Does he know what hes doing?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 15 2006, 10:56 AM~5972141
> *nope that has been scratched out the books.
> *




   WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Jun 12 2006, 10:37 PM~5598412
> *Get those rides ready!
> *


WILL THE HOP WINNERS GET PAID THAT DAY, CAUSE I STILL HAVENT GOT PAID FOR THE SHOW IN JUNE


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 15 2006, 10:01 AM~5972189
> *Whos the judge going to be? Does he know what hes doing?
> *


yup he knows what he's doing!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Aug 15 2006, 01:15 PM~5973833
> *WILL THE HOP WINNERS GET PAID THAT DAY, CAUSE I STILL HAVENT GOT PAID FOR THE SHOW IN JUNE
> *


Are you sure... what place did you come in? Everyone got paid... that won!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 14 2006, 10:25 PM~5969737
> *Sent mine today ....
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

FRIST SINGLE PUMP .THE GREY CUTLASS,ADAM WITH THE GREEN DANCER SAID HES BEEN TRYING TO GET IT .


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

DAMN......I WILL BE IN SAN DIEGO....... :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A MOST MEMBERS AWARD FOR BIKES


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 15 2006, 06:36 PM~5976034
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A  MOST MEMBERS AWARD FOR BIKES
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!!!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

U know it's gonna be on hit... Mystique performing and for all those Hyphy people... If you miss this one... be about it, don't hear about it!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 10 2006, 10:37 PM~5945624
> *This is for u himbone!
> 
> 
> ...


stick with this flyer much much better :biggrin: you gonna have some of these at king of the streets this week?


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: : IT ALL GOOD !


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 16 2006, 06:24 AM~5978682
> *stick with this flyer much much better :biggrin:  you gonna have some of these at king of the streets this week?
> *


I'll have some just for you!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Pre reg went out today


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 17 2006, 12:33 AM~5984554
> *Pre reg went out today
> *


THANX, SEE YOU THERE.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 16 2006, 11:31 PM~5984542
> *I'll have some just for you!
> *


i pm u trying to find out about my pay out from your june show.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 16 2006, 11:31 PM~5984542
> *I'll have some just for you!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 15 2006, 07:36 PM~5976034
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A  MOST MEMBERS AWARD FOR BIKES
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 17 2006, 06:24 PM~5990417
> *:dunno:
> *


I'll check into it


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Aug 17 2006, 06:24 PM~5990417
> *:dunno:
> *


Sure why not, now that you mentioned it! Gilbert gave the ok!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 18 2006, 07:22 PM~5997616
> *Sure why not, now that you mentioned it! Gilbert gave the ok!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Looks like the hop competition is gong to be fierce! :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 20 2006, 04:48 PM~6005923
> *Looks like the hop competition is gong to be fierce!  :cheesy:
> *



x2..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 18 2006, 06:22 PM~5997616
> *Sure why not, now that you mentioned it! Gilbert gave the ok!
> *


 :0


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

K.O.S. IS OVER NOW I CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

This is going to be one not to miss. Let's just get these weeks over with.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

what uuuuuuuuuuuuuup....make sure you hit me up at the booth and we REALLY need to set up a time for the OFFICIAL LAY IT LOW photo


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 21 2006, 05:18 PM~6012746
> *what uuuuuuuuuuuuuup....make sure you hit me up at the booth and we REALLY need to set up a time for the OFFICIAL LAY IT LOW photo
> *


WHAT ABOUT RIGHT AFTER THE HOP? EVERYBODY'S AROUND THE HOP PIT AT THAT TIME...


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 21 2006, 05:18 PM~6012746
> *what uuuuuuuuuuuuuup....make sure you hit me up at the booth and we REALLY need to set up a time for the OFFICIAL LAY IT LOW photo
> *



here is the official photo right here. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 21 2006, 06:22 PM~6012786
> *WHAT ABOUT RIGHT AFTER THE HOP? EVERYBODY'S AROUND THE HOP PIT AT THAT TIME...
> *


sounds good to me.......or the main stage...


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Aug 21 2006, 06:54 PM~6013636
> *here is the official photo right here. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Aug 21 2006, 06:54 PM~6013636
> *here is the official photo right here. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Photoshop....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 21 2006, 09:25 PM~6014799
> *Nice Photoshop....
> *



can u photoshop her with me :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Aug 21 2006, 06:54 PM~6013636
> *here is the official photo right here. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Aug 21 2006, 05:54 PM~6013636
> *here is the official photo right here. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

UP GETTING CLOSE TO THE DATE!


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*12 DAYS TO GO!!!*</span> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 22 2006, 01:21 PM~6018459
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>12 DAYS TO GO!!!</span>  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AND COUNTING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2006, 04:02 PM~6019544
> *
> *




u r going 2 this 1 right


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 22 2006, 05:01 PM~6019528
> *AND COUNTING
> *



* 11 DAYS TO GO! ! ! !* 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 22 2006, 02:21 PM~6018459
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>12 DAYS TO GO!!!</span>  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


less than that now


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 22 2006, 07:30 PM~6020663
> *less than that now
> *



Duh, That's why I posted another one saying 11 more days....
:biggrin: :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 22 2006, 03:17 PM~6019677
> *u r going 2 this 1 right
> *


HELL YEAH!!! Im working on some stuff for my trike for this show. Hopefully it gets done on time. :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sent in my pre reg...finally


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Aug 22 2006, 11:51 PM~6022515
> *sent in my pre reg...finally
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2006, 10:46 PM~6022480
> *HELL YEAH!!! Im working on some stuff for my trike for this show. Hopefully it gets done on time.  :biggrin:
> *




ok ok send my pre reg already .......................... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 23 2006, 11:02 AM~6025279
> *ok ok send my pre reg already ..........................  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

umbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*10 DAYS TO GO! ! ! ! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Aug 22 2006, 10:51 PM~6022515
> *sent in my pre reg...finally
> *


me too i know if there is any problem i can talk to DemonioROJO right


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 23 2006, 11:55 PM~6030266
> *me too i know if there is any problem i can talk to DemonioROJO right
> *



 :wave: Actually, You can speak with me (if you'd like)..... I'm the one that handles the pre-reg at the table in the mornings. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 23 2006, 11:11 PM~6030386
> *  :wave: Actually, You can speak with me (if you'd like)..... I'm the one that handles the pre-reg at the table in the mornings.  :biggrin:
> *


then i will talk to you ---thank you i will pm you later this week or early next week to see if you received my payment-well i have a ? --and it is i am bringinging my sons peddle car you do have a catogory for that? please let me know--thanks


----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

CANT WAIT :biggrin: :biggrin: .... SO TITO B N LIL CONER WILL BE PERFORMING THERE RIGHT


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

IM FINA TAKE THA TRIKE WIT THA DUK ON IT GOT SUM SLAPP NOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 24 2006, 12:20 AM~6030438
> *then i will talk to you ---thank you i will pm you later this week or early next week to see if you received my payment-well i have a ? --and it is i am bringinging my sons peddle car you do have a catogory for that? please let me know--thanks
> *


It depends if Gilbert has one this time.... We're having our staff meeting tomorrow, so i'll ask him then. Also when did you send in the pre-reg form, and how many?


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

STREETLOW GIRL R U GUY SENDING CONFERMATIONS FOR INDOOR OR OUTDOOR :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

looks like i'll be there, what time is move in on sunday?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

is it too late to pre-reg or we can still do it????when is the deadline


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIP N 72_@Aug 24 2006, 12:11 AM~6030793
> *IM FINA TAKE THA TRIKE WIT THA DUK ON IT GOT SUM SLAPP NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 24 2006, 05:54 PM~6035821
> *is it too late to pre-reg or we can still do it????when is the deadline
> *


You can still pre-reg..... I'm the one that handles them, so if you want to still reg then pm me, and i'll give you further information.


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Aug 24 2006, 10:51 AM~6032709
> *STREETLOW GIRL R U GUY SENDING CONFERMATIONS FOR INDOOR OR OUTDOOR :biggrin:
> *


We should start making phone calls next week, and we'll let you know then.


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 24 2006, 05:16 PM~6035525
> *looks like i'll be there, what time is move in on sunday?
> *



Move in time is 6am so you might wanna get their early.....


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

It's getting down to the last week. Are you ready?


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*9 DAYS TO GO! ! ! !* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 24 2006, 12:18 AM~6030840
> *It depends if Gilbert has one this time.... We're having our staff meeting tomorrow, so i'll ask him then. Also when did you send in the pre-reg form, and how many?
> *


2 forms


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 24 2006, 10:27 PM~6037923
> *2 forms
> *


You sent in 2 forms or are you asking me if your gonna need 2 forms? Pm me with your information and I'll look up to see if we got them.


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

ttmt


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

IS THERE A SATURDAY MOVE IN.....................


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Aug 25 2006, 07:37 AM~6040603
> *IS THERE A SATURDAY MOVE IN.....................
> *


Yup, it starts at 12 pm.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 24 2006, 09:19 PM~6037854
> *It's getting down to the last week. Are you ready?
> *



You know it!!


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

CAN EASTSIDE C.C. ENTER BY THE SIDE GATE.................. :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Aug 25 2006, 10:50 AM~6042033
> *CAN EASTSIDE C.C. ENTER BY THE SIDE GATE.................. :biggrin:
> *



sure... just like everyone else is!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hope all pre reg bikes goin sat are indoor


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 24 2006, 09:18 PM~6037842
> *We should start making phone calls next week, and we'll let you know then.
> *


cabrona! you mean I should be making those calls next week.. lol 
did you see ALL the prereg?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im in dropped my pre reg off today


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*8 DAYS TO GO! ! ! !* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*7 DAYS TO GO! ! ! !* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T 4 SJ


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 25 2006, 09:09 PM~6045329
> *cabrona! you mean I should be making those calls next week..  lol
> did you see ALL the prereg?
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> *(StreetLow_Lady @ Aug 25 2006, 09:09 PM)
> cabrona! you mean I should be making those calls next week..  lol
> did you see ALL the prereg?*





> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 27 2006, 09:59 PM~6056049
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:tongue:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 25 2006, 09:12 PM~6045353
> *im in dropped my pre reg off today
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Right on Tim!!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Almost, I think I am ready.  

Can't wait!


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*6 DAYS TO GO! ! ! !* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 28 2006, 11:12 AM~6059242
> *6 DAYS TO GO! ! ! ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

now if i could get my rim i can go  :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 28 2006, 03:33 PM~6060538
> *now if i could get my rim i can go   :thumbsup:
> *


rim? Only one is missing? Then come with only three.... We'll put you in the under construction category. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

so can we call this the Nor Cal Super Show now?????  


you got my vote on that...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 28 2006, 07:54 PM~6062490
> *so can we call this the Nor Cal Super Show now?????
> you got my vote on that...
> *




sounds good 2 me :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 28 2006, 08:54 PM~6062490
> *so can we call this the Nor Cal Super Show now?????
> you got my vote on that...
> *


Call it what you want, but it's just gonna be off the *hook*! ! ! ! 

Naomi wants to know if your bringing  cuz she's bringing  too?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 28 2006, 09:00 PM~6062526
> *Call it what you want, but it's just gonna be off the hook! ! ! !
> 
> Naomi wants to know if your bringing  cuz she's bringing   too?
> ...


heheheheh.......just call me Mello Man Ace...cuz that's how I feel right now...


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 28 2006, 09:03 PM~6062548
> *heheheheh.......just call me Mello Man Ace...cuz that's how I feel right now...
> *


Is there any other way to be????  :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 28 2006, 09:03 PM~6062548
> *heheheheh.......just call me Mello Man Ace...cuz that's how I feel right now...
> *


Is there any other way to be????  :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 28 2006, 09:06 PM~6062571
> *Is there any other way to be????    :biggrin:
> *


maybe...heheheheh


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 28 2006, 08:00 PM~6062526
> *Call it what you want, but it's just gonna be off the hook! ! ! !
> 
> Naomi wants to know if your bringing  cuz she's bringing   too?
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 28 2006, 09:17 PM~6062596
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 28 2006, 06:39 PM~6062395
> *rim? Only one is missing? Then come with only three.... We'll put you in the under construction category.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea parked on three came out and a crack head stoled a wheel :angry: :0


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Aug 28 2006, 10:19 PM~6062982
> *yea parked on three came out and a crack head stoled a wheel :angry:  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

I missed the last one so i'll be there for sure this time.........  

See everyone there........ :wave: 




BigJoe


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Aug 29 2006, 01:03 AM~6063945
> *I missed the last one so i'll be there for sure this time.........
> 
> See everyone there........ :wave:
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

So the Gates will be opening Saturday Morning at 6:00a.m. for Pre-registered. I will have to go real early.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

dam, i have to work that day. sucks


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Only a few more days :cheesy:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Aug 29 2006, 07:02 AM~6065029
> *
> So the Gates will be opening Saturday Morning at 6:00a.m. for Pre-registered. I will have to go real early.
> *





Doors are open on sat at 12 pm no earlier. So please don't try to stay over night on friday!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 29 2006, 10:19 AM~6065754
> *Doors are open on sat at 12 pm no earlier. So please don't try to stay over night on friday!
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 



there goes da camping out idea :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

alright i got a question, if we dont go on sat and wanna go on sunday and i pre-reg can we skip threw that non pre reg line? & go straight to the front?????also on sat for the pre-reg is it first come first serve to be indoors????thanks


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

just came back from there office :biggrin: this show is going to be way better then last  :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 29 2006, 11:29 AM~6065822
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> there goes da camping out idea  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


you can camp out in my back yard fool...heheheh


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO BE SELLING WRISTBANDS SATURDAY


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Aug 29 2006, 04:43 PM~6068391
> *alright i got a question, if we dont go on sat and wanna go on sunday and i pre-reg can we skip threw that non pre reg line? & go straight to the front?????also on sat for the pre-reg is it first come first serve to be indoors????thanks
> *



we have your clubs form already. if you chose to come sunday, go directly to the pre-reg line. 
if you come saturday we cant gaurantee on the indoors though. we only have one hall this time. the holloween superstore took the other hall. if you come saturday and leave your cars, we have security and SLM staff staying there overnight.


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 29 2006, 06:05 PM~6068703
> *you can camp out in my back yard fool...heheheh
> *


lol he can pitch a tent and cook weenies on a stick :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

alright mi gente. im making the confirming phone calls already. if you dont get a call by at least friday. then i dont have your form in front of me. if you sent it in a while back and want to confirm here, pm me and give me your club name and your name and i will respond and let you know if i have it..

gracias


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 29 2006, 10:49 PM~6070117
> *alright mi gente. im making the confirming phone calls already. if you dont get a call by at least friday. then i dont have your form in front of me. if you sent it in a while back and want to confirm here, pm me and give me your club name and your name and i will respond and let you know if i have it..
> 
> gracias
> *


leave a message


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

just got my call thats service 4 yo ass


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 29 2006, 09:42 PM~6070062
> *we have your clubs form already. if you chose to come sunday, go directly to the pre-reg line.
> if you come saturday we cant gaurantee on the indoors though.  we only have one hall this time. the holloween superstore took the other hall. if you come saturday and leave your cars, we have security and SLM staff staying there overnight.
> *


*Is it first come, first serve for pre-reg on Saturday indoors move in? Or are you going to select cars for indoors on Saturday? And even Sunday for that matter?

Any info would be helpful, THANKS  *


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

My check was cashed so I'm good...........


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 29 2006, 09:56 PM~6070137
> *leave a message
> *


didnt your pre-reg's just stroll in there today?? lol you guys are all good for sunday..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Aug 29 2006, 11:24 PM~6070339
> *didnt your pre-reg's just stroll in there today??  lol  you guys are all good for sunday..
> *


 :biggrin: sat.


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 29 2006, 10:04 PM~6070186
> *Is it first come, first serve for pre-reg on Saturday indoors move in? Or are you going to select cars for indoors on Saturday? And even Sunday for that matter?
> 
> Any info would be helpful, THANKS
> *


Sorry :dunno: 
I dont have too much info on that. All i was told was that inside is not guaranteed.


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orlando_@Aug 29 2006, 10:03 PM~6070180
> *just got my call thats service 4 yo ass
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 29 2006, 10:32 PM~6070382
> *:biggrin:  sat.
> *



lol yes sat. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 29 2006, 06:05 PM~6068703
> *you can camp out in my back yard fool...heheheh
> *





:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 29 2006, 10:18 PM~6070289
> *My check was cashed so I'm good...........
> *




sorry homie your check has no funds is going 2 collections :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 29 2006, 11:37 PM~6070723
> *sorry homie your check has no funds is going 2 collections  :biggrin:
> *



Damn, you watchin my shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 30 2006, 12:35 AM~6070714
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


hmmmmmmmmmm.... BBQ at my house saturday night????? :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 30 2006, 07:38 AM~6071684
> *hmmmmmmmmmm.... BBQ at my house saturday night?????  :0
> *




ok i'll bring ?
































meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 30 2006, 07:20 AM~6071599
> *Damn, you watchin my shit.... :biggrin:
> *









i'm da irs :biggrin: c u on sunday homie


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 30 2006, 08:38 AM~6071684
> *hmmmmmmmmmm.... BBQ at my house saturday night?????  :0
> *


I'll take a plato to go..... :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 29 2006, 10:19 AM~6065754
> *Doors are open on sat at 12 pm no earlier. So please don't try to stay over night on friday!
> *



:thumbsup: Thanks for the info


----------



## SICSTER (Dec 5, 2005)

I suggest future model for Streetlow! Dancer at Brass Rail in Sunnyvale, CA. Name is Souad Barmaki (aka Christine). She works the afternoon shift. *Luuuuuuuuuvs lowriders.* She asked me to post this for her. She can be reached via cell phone to arrange personal visits or just *free chat @ (408) 605-0660.* Anytime, day or night.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICSTER_@Aug 30 2006, 03:38 PM~6074707
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 30 2006, 02:41 PM~6074731
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: REAL TALK THAT SHIT IS LIGHTWEIGHT CRAZY :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

whats the deal wit the bikes if they show up sat are they indoor for sure? im not leavin my bike outside


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 30 2006, 09:27 AM~6072041
> *ok i'll bring ?
> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:
> *


wait...we still have a bottle of Agavero to finish..and Southern Comfort..and Presidente..and Hennessey....and we got some - - - - to smoke...well I do anyways..hehehe...and let me know fucker....


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICSTER_@Aug 30 2006, 03:38 PM~6074707
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Chill`in by the ATM, HINT - HINT*


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

NOT GONNA MAKE THIS SHOW. OH WELL
MY TIME WILL COME


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 30 2006, 06:38 PM~6075876
> *wait...we still have a bottle of Agavero to finish..and Southern Comfort..and Presidente..and Hennessey....and we got some - - - -  to smoke...well I do anyways..hehehe...and let me know fucker....
> *



ya sabes q si :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 30 2006, 07:56 PM~6076608
> *Chill`in by the ATM, HINT - HINT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SICSTER_@Aug 30 2006, 02:38 PM~6074707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
I'm gonna call her right NOW!!!!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

If you want to attend, get at me for guest list FREE B4 11pm, 21+ so let me know!


Come N Party with Streetlow @ Club Glo on Saturday!!!!


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 06:52 PM~6075547
> *whats the deal wit the bikes if they show up sat are they indoor for sure? im not leavin my bike outside
> *


Bikes will have the same spot as last time....... If not you will see Tlecu riding it around :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 30 2006, 08:59 PM~6076632
> *NOT GONNA MAKE THIS SHOW. OH WELL
> MY TIME WILL COME
> *


What's up,


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 30 2006, 09:59 PM~6076632
> *NOT GONNA MAKE THIS SHOW. OH WELL
> MY TIME WILL COME
> *


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICSTER_@Aug 30 2006, 03:38 PM~6074707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Brass Rail..............Damn it's been year's , shoot i need to go back !!!!

I'll go for a Monday night game as it's free hamburger's & hotdog's at 

halftime....... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Aug 30 2006, 10:42 PM~6077208
> *If you want to attend, get at me for guest list FREE B4 11pm, 21+ so let me know!
> Come N Party with Streetlow @ Club Glo on Saturday!!!!
> 
> ...



whats the dress code!!! thanks BIG RITCH


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

indor outdor rain shine ill show enywer :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

WHICH GATE DO WE COME IN FOR SATURDAY MOVE IN ?.....................


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Aug 30 2006, 11:14 PM~6077346
> *Bikes will have the same spot as last time....... If not you will see Tlecu riding it around :biggrin:
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Imhaterfree (Oct 4, 2005)

HEY DEMONIOROJO AND THE LADYS OF STREETLOW :

YOU GUYS SHOULD TELL GILBERT THAT HE REALLY NEEDS TO TELL HIS JUDGES THAT THEY NEED TO JUDGE BY THE QUALITY OF WORK DONE ON A RIDE RATHER THEN THE QAUNTITY.I HAVE SEEN SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES LOSE BECAUSE ANOTHER RIDE HAS ALOT MORE BUT WITH POORER QAULITY.IF ITS ALL ABOUT THE POINT SYSTEM THEN QAULITY SHOULD ALWAYS SPEAK FOR ITSELF !  

JUST MY .02 :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RaidersFinest510_@Aug 30 2006, 11:19 PM~6077564
> *whats the dress code!!! thanks BIG RITCH
> *



No tennis shoes or jersey's but it's all good.


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Just got off the horn with the promoter of the club, if you don't know where GLO is at, it's on S. 1st. We gotz the ok to put up to 3 clean ass rides in front of the club. So if anyone is interested, PM me and we can get the details. This is going to be one phat party for us Streetlowriders! This is the Official Pre-Party. Last time we didn't have enough time to get one together but it's official!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 30 2006, 11:19 PM~6077362
> *What's up,
> *


SUP CHE,HOWS THE 58 COMING ALONG? ARE YOU GONNA TAKE IT TO THE SHOW?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

uffin: :biggrin: im redy im redy im redy im redy im redy im redy. um ... is terr a lot uv bikes going? dam i didnt pre reg :angry: . ima bring a chair for tha line at tha gate :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Aug 31 2006, 09:23 AM~6078791
> *WHICH GATE DO WE COME IN FOR SATURDAY MOVE IN ?.....................
> *


The entrance gate for Sat. & Sun. will be on the Monterey Rd. side.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIP N 72_@Aug 31 2006, 09:27 PM~6083930
> *  uffin:  :biggrin: im redy im redy im redy im redy im redy im redy. um ... is terr a lot uv bikes going? dam i didnt pre reg :angry: . ima bring a chair for tha line at tha gate :biggrin:
> *


What kind of bike do you have? It sounds like its a good one.


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

80 SCHWINN TRIKE.NUTHIN 2 CRAZY IMA KEEP THIS 1 STREET :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIP N 72_@Aug 31 2006, 11:57 PM~6084266
> *80 SCHWINN TRIKE.NUTHIN 2 CRAZY IMA KEEP THIS 1 STREET :biggrin:
> *


Oh Shit!. A street trike.  Im going to have to check it out at the show. What color is it so that I know to look out for it?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ILL TELL YOU ONE THING FOR SURE THERE IS SOME SHIT BUSTING OUT THATS GONNA MAKE PEOPLE GO :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 08:28 AM~6085255
> *ILL TELL YOU ONE THING FOR SURE THERE IS SOME SHIT BUSTING OUT THATS GONNA MAKE PEOPLE GO :0  :0  :0  :0
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 07:28 AM~6085255
> *ILL TELL YOU ONE THING FOR SURE THERE IS SOME SHIT BUSTING OUT THATS GONNA MAKE PEOPLE GO :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WORD???


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 07:28 AM~6085255
> *ILL TELL YOU ONE THING FOR SURE THERE IS SOME SHIT BUSTING OUT THATS GONNA MAKE PEOPLE GO :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 07:59 AM~6085514
> *LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so what time is the show over? we gonna have enough time to hit the street with some daylight? uffin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

7 pm the shows over


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so whos hitting the strip after?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

im ready


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 1 2006, 09:38 AM~6086147
> *im ready
> *


Im not.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2006, 10:40 AM~6086159
> *Im not.
> *


NO ONE EVER IS BUT FUCK IT WE GO ANYWAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 09:51 AM~6086236
> *NO ONE EVER IS BUT FUCK IT WE GO ANYWAY
> *


I know. I will still be there.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 1 2006, 09:26 AM~6086069
> *so whos hitting the strip after?
> *


i may ride my trike down the blvd n hit switches


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 1 2006, 10:51 AM~6086236
> *NO ONE EVER IS BUT FUCK IT WE GO ANYWAY
> *


aint that the truth :happysad:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

I`m riding shotgun (my cars down) but I`m making my club hit the strip!!!!! And if not I`ll give them a nice altamadum! If they dont go cruisin after.....I`m out the club! :angry:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

how much is for additional wristbands? selling them on sunday too?or just sat or both


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

ORANGE WIT A LIL DUCK IN FRONT :biggrin:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 11:52 AM~6086247
> *i may ride my trike down the blvd n hit switches
> *


FUC I WISH I CUD SAY THA SAME :biggrin: FUCN DROP CROWN WONT LET ME PEDAL


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Sep 1 2006, 01:12 PM~6086899
> *how much is for additional wristbands? selling them on sunday too?or just sat or both
> *



Good Question....


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Sep 1 2006, 01:12 PM~6086899
> *how much is for additional wristbands? selling them on sunday too?or just sat or both
> *


$15ea...I think


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

IT'S OFFICIAL, PARTY SAT NIGHT AT TORO'S HOUSE.................


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

]


SEE YOU ALL THERE,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 1 2006, 02:50 PM~6088052
> *IT'S OFFICIAL, PARTY SAT NIGHT AT TORO'S HOUSE.................
> 
> 
> *



This is where the jainas are gonna be at!


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Sep 1 2006, 12:12 PM~6086899
> *how much is for additional wristbands? selling them on sunday too?or just sat or both
> *


Additional wristbands will be $20 Sat & Sun, the $15 was for pre-reg only. The time is now gone!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 1 2006, 04:38 PM~6088290
> *This is where the jainas are gonna be at!
> 
> 
> ...




OK OK I C UR POINT SORRY TORO I'M GOING 2 DA CLUB :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

HELL YEAH,THIS IS THE NOR-CAL CHAMPIONSHIP!!!!! WE HAVE TO REPRESENT...

CHECK OUT THE BRAND NEW KOWRIDER SCENE VOL 5 IT HAS THE STREETLOW SANTA CLARA FROM 3 MONTHS AGO... WILL HAVE IT THERE FOR SALE.....


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

so if anyone wants to go to the pre-party hit me up.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

See everyone there, StreetLow is allowing us to have a photo booth there to raise some $$ to get Eddie My Love build done. A big thanks goes out to StreetLow for letting us set up a booth for a good cause. 100% of the profits will go to the build-up for his 1964 SS Impala!


----------



## RiicanMamii2o9 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 1 2006, 09:08 PM~6089581
> *See everyone there, StreetLow is allowing us to have a photo booth there to raise some $$ to get Eddie My Love build done.  A big thanks goes out to StreetLow for letting us set up a booth for a good cause.  100% of the profits will go to the build-up for his 1964 SS Impala!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ALMOST TIME TO GET IN LINE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 1 2006, 09:08 PM~6089581
> *See everyone there, StreetLow is allowing us to have a photo booth there to raise some $$ to get Eddie My Love build done.  A big thanks goes out to StreetLow for letting us set up a booth for a good cause.  100% of the profits will go to the build-up for his 1964 SS Impala!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


u always looking out 4 every 1 bro, i want 2 help i saw da topic n i think is cool what all of u guys r doing  let me know how can i help....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

rims on and ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*Time to go mimis...... Boss is having us there early! See some of you tomorrow, if not I'll see you all on Sunday.  *


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

who is crusin after the show?


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 1 2006, 11:08 PM~6090256
> *who is crusin after the show?
> *



I'm cruisin 2 BED!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

heading out 2 san jo at 10:30 am


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT ! IT ALL GOOD ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm da fairgrounds r almost full of bad ass rides..........da show is going 2 b off da hook :biggrin: :biggrin: 



thanks 2 da streetlow staff :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

better show up extra early :twak:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

it was packed at 6:30 this morning over 100 cars


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

clean ass 60 cadi


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

eastside lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 10:52 AM~6086247
> *i may ride my trike down the blvd n hit switches
> *



just dont go downtown lol... hit up :biggrin: king story and white...


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Sep 1 2006, 03:15 PM~6087828
> *$15ea...I think
> *


they are $20 until the show starts.. after 12 they have to go around front and pay $25 at the gate


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i cant fucking wait see you all there tommrow


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

im shinein ma shit up rite now i hope therr aint 2 many pepl win i git ther but im bringin a cher eny ways :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Sep 2 2006, 10:37 PM~6094554
> *they are $20 until the show starts.. after 12 they have to go around front and pay $25 at the gate
> *


nah, I'm not even gonna say nothing :angel:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

this is goin to be the best show!.....i been waitin weeks for this :biggrin: ..........Limited Edition will see yall there (wit no cars cuz they aint ready  )


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

how do u get their from fresno?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

mapquest.com


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

anybody know which hydro companies are goin to have a both up there........i know showtime wus at the last one


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Sep 2 2006, 11:40 PM~6094765
> *anybody know which hydro companies are goin to have a both up there........i know showtime wus at the last one
> *


showtime and reds. i know one is sponsoring the hop and one is giving away a set up. i just remember which one is doing what :biggrin:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Sep 2 2006, 10:43 PM~6094773
> *showtime and reds. i know one is sponsoring the hop and one is giving away a set up.  i just remember which one is doing what  :biggrin:
> *


oh that just made my night :cheesy: .....


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

showtime is doin a raffle give-a-way set-up....so Reds must be doin the hop....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

I HEARD THAT RON OWNER OF BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS IS GONNA BE THERE.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Sep 3 2006, 12:53 AM~6094587
> *nah, I'm not even gonna say nothing  :angel:
> *


same boat as you bro :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

cant wait! im gtin ready to go riiiight now :cheesy:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

Great Show, Great weather and a turnout!

Now onto the hop aftermath....You cannot put a dollar in a slot machine that has a $5 max bet and once it hits the jackpot you say, "I meant to put in 4 more dollars so that jackpots mine".

Hambone, as far as any "Bets" being made you were asked on this Forum and on the phone days before the show what class you would be competing in today-but you dodged the question...

You had over an hour before the hop started that either you or Ron could've approached Tommy and asked if the bet was still on...You even had up to the minute before Ron hit your switch to look 5ft over and ask Tommy but instead you kept your mouth shut....Shut that is until you won and then you decided to ask about the bet. :uh: 

It don't work like that homie and IMO you asking over a PA system (Once again you could've just approached Tommy and kept it between you two) if the bet was still on _knowing_ it may cause a problem shows us what your really about...

I shouldn't expect you to know how it works but your "switchmaster" knows better-> "Money Up Front" 

Catch You On the Rebound...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Sep 3 2006, 08:42 PM~6097729
> *Great Show, Great weather and a turnout!
> 
> Now onto the hop aftermath....You cannot put a dollar in a slot machine that has a $5 max bet and once it hits the jackpot you say, "I meant to put in 4 more dollars so that jackpots mine".
> ...


thats a straight buster move right there.. hope he didn't ask thats shit over a PA system.... :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

duz eny 1 no how 2 get tha scor sheet 4 a car or bike ??


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

is terr a number 4 streetlow 2 get it r wat??


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

Well as far as I know the bet was made and himbone and bert shook hands 2 weeks before, if you been in the game for a long time then you need to know how to lose


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIP N 72_@Sep 3 2006, 10:42 PM~6098961
> *is terr a number 4 streetlow  2 get it r wat??
> *


 dam I hope you type like that on purpose??


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

THERE'S NO DOUBT PEOPLE THAT NIGHT PEOPLE HEARD T&W MAKE THE BET WITH JIMMY THEY JUST CAN'T TAKE A LOSE.


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 4 2006, 12:28 AM~6099252
> *dam I hope you type like that on purpose??
> *


dont fucn wory bout how i type


----------



## betterhalf64 (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 3 2006, 11:21 PM~6099212
> *Well as far as I know the bet was made and himbone and bert shook hands 2 weeks before, if you been in the game for a long time then you need to know how to lose
> *



Tell the story right, the bet was never between himbone and bert it was Tommy that offered up a bet that was never accepted. Bert didn't know until later that Tommy had offered the bet. And for those that were there they also know that himbone did not accept the bet.


----------



## baby_girl (Feb 26, 2005)

> Tell the story right, the bet was never between himbone and bert it was Tommy that offered up a bet that was never accepted. Bert didn't know until later that Tommy had offered the bet. And for those that were there they also know that himbone did not accept the bet.
> 
> 
> ok the story about that is wrong. himbone DID take that bet at KING OF THE STREETS! i was in the middle when himbone and tommy shook on it. tommy brought it up to himbone that if the 64 will not beat the elco at the san jose show. and if he did he was going to put another 500 dollars on top of what streetlow was going to pay. so i don't know why people were saying the himbone did not take that bet. shit take the lose not everybody wins all the time. but both cars did good.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i dont know about all this bet business, but it was a hell of a show, and a great hop...big props to streetlow and all the riders that came out


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

Get your story right ? Bert went up to jimmy and asked him,do you want to make some money and they shoked hand so the bet was made for today that himbone couldent beat the elco 2 times in a row and he did so how were you going to deny that ?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it was a good show, glad to see there was no major problems. cant wait till next year!


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> > Tell the story right, the bet was never between himbone and bert it was Tommy that offered up a bet that was never accepted. Bert didn't know until later that Tommy had offered the bet. And for those that were there they also know that himbone did not accept the bet.
> > ok the story about that is wrong. himbone DID take that bet at KING OF THE STREETS! i was in the middle when himbone and tommy shook on it. tommy brought it up to himbone that if the 64 will not beat the elco at the san jose show. and if he did he was going to put another 500 dollars on top of what streetlow was going to pay. so i don't know why people were saying the himbone did not take that bet. shit take the lose not everybody wins all the time. but both cars did good.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 4 2006, 12:59 AM~6099400
> *Get your story right ? Bert went up to jimmy and asked him,do you want to make some money and they shoked hand so the bet was made for today that himbone couldent beat the elco 2 times in a row and he did so how were you going to deny that ?
> *


Do you even know who is who?


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Sep 4 2006, 01:11 AM~6099439
> *Do you even know who is who?
> *



not really thats how much i care ........lol :biggrin: 

all im say is give the man some props he beat you 2 times in a row


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 4 2006, 01:22 AM~6099483
> *not really thats how much i care ........lol  :biggrin:
> 
> all im say is  give the man some props he beat you 2 times in a row
> *


Today Jimmy did have the better car AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

Great show...... :thumbsup: i wish i could of stayed till the end of the show but i 

had to leave early to get some sleep for work... :angry: but it was nice seeing 

the lowrider community come together !!!


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 3 2006, 11:21 PM~6099212
> * if you been in the game for a long time then you need to know how to lose
> *


So you've been in the game how long now?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

GREAT SHOW :biggrin: THANKS 2 DUKE'S IN SAN JO :biggrin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2006, 09:08 AM~6100551
> *GREAT SHOW  :biggrin:  THANKS 2 DUKE'S IN SAN JO  :biggrin:
> *


will there be a car hop and cash prize


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> > Tell the story right, the bet was never between himbone and bert it was Tommy that offered up a bet that was never accepted. Bert didn't know until later that Tommy had offered the bet. And for those that were there they also know that himbone did not accept the bet.
> > ok the story about that is wrong. himbone DID take that bet at KING OF THE STREETS! i was in the middle when himbone and tommy shook on it. tommy brought it up to himbone that if the 64 will not beat the elco at the san jose show. and if he did he was going to put another 500 dollars on top of what streetlow was going to pay. so i don't know why people were saying the himbone did not take that bet. shit take the lose not everybody wins all the time. but both cars did good.
> 
> 
> IN THE TULLY FAIRGROUNDS PARKING LOT


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*Wanna thank everyone for coming out, it was good seeing a lot of you. 

Til next time........

:biggrin:  *


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

Dam dog you really need to stop beaing a chearleader, cuz you keep on coming in here starting shit, he lost that's it no excuse till the next hop will see if himbone still got it 






> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Sep 4 2006, 09:00 AM~6100300
> *So you've been in the game how long now?
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 4 2006, 02:12 PM~6101430
> *Dam dog you really need to stop beaing a chearleader, cuz you keep on coming in here starting shit, he lost that's it no excuse till the next hop will see if himbone still got it
> *


stop being a groupe.....lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Sep 4 2006, 09:51 AM~6100733
> *will there be a car hop and cash prize
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 4 2006, 12:18 PM~6101472
> *stop being a groupe.....lol :0  :biggrin:
> *



ya pinches chiquillas arguenderas...,lol. :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

POST PICS.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 4 2006, 12:12 PM~6101430
> *Dam dog you really need to stop beaing a chearleader, cuz you keep on coming in here starting shit, he lost that's it no excuse till the next hop will see if himbone still got it
> *



Lets get something straight _Youngster_ ain't no cheerleading going on here, Tommy and I are Family and have been in the Lowrider scene since the late 70's- so check yourself and find out who your talking too before you open your mouth.

On another note,Nobody here is saying anything about the loss, Tommy even stated the Elco lost "Again".


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 4 2006, 03:07 PM~6101752
> *ya pinches chiquillas arguenderas...,lol. :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


puto! :tongue:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Street Low.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks StreetLow! We had alot of fun at the show!! Aztecas C.C. Can't wait for the Next show..Much Luv and Respect, RITCH!


----------



## XXLHEMI (Jun 22, 2006)

What no pictures come on guys.

Here are just some of the pictures I had taken!...
Click here for more.


----------



## x7666 (Aug 22, 2005)

Link not working????


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 4 2006, 06:00 PM~6103366
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: sup homie :wave: i see you diping your work ban the other day... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Sep 4 2006, 12:12 PM~6101428
> *Wanna thank everyone for coming out, it was good seeing a lot of you.
> 
> Til next time........
> ...





NO NO THANK YOU :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2006, 09:08 AM~6100551
> *GREAT SHOW  :biggrin:  THANKS 2 DUKE'S IN SAN JO  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: im still recuperating!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Sep 4 2006, 09:13 PM~6105297
> *:cheesy:  im still recuperating!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIP N 72_@Sep 3 2006, 10:38 PM~6098934
> *duz eny 1 no how 2 get tha scor sheet 4 a car or bike ??
> *



call the streetlow office.. 408/920-0997


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 4 2006, 10:14 PM~6105299
> *:wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave: I might add it was nice to put some of the faces to the names here


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Sep 4 2006, 10:15 PM~6105303
> *call the streetlow office..  408/920-0997
> *


I KNOW THAT # WILL BE RINGING LIKE CRAZY


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

THE TURNOUT WAS GREAT BUT THE JUDGING WAS FUCKED


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2006, 10:32 PM~6105037
> *NO NO THANK YOU  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Sep 4 2006, 11:16 PM~6105311
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  I might add it was nice to put some of the faces to the names here
> *


I have to agree..... It was nice putting faces to names from on here. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Sep 4 2006, 11:13 PM~6105297
> *:cheesy:  im still recuperating!!
> *


Shit I didn't even wanna go to work today.... Going to work on 12 hour sleep in 48 hours don't cut it. 
:tears: :nono:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 4 2006, 11:29 PM~6105014
> *:roflmao:  sup homie :wave:  i see you diping your work ban the other day... :biggrin:
> *


yup-yup i had 145 cases of surgical water, each case holds 2 gallons..so all the weight on the ass of the truck, when i gas it , it feels like its going to pop a wheele..lol...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Sep 4 2006, 10:13 PM~6105297
> *:cheesy:  im still recuperating!!
> *




LUCKY 4 ME I DID NOT HAVE 2 WORK ON MONDAY :biggrin: N I CALLED IN SICK TODAY


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2006, 08:00 AM~6106846
> *LUCKY 4 ME I DID NOT HAVE 2 WORK ON MONDAY  :biggrin:  N I CALLED IN SICK TODAY
> *


we hitting up La Costa later?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2006, 07:00 AM~6106846
> *LUCKY 4 ME I DID NOT HAVE 2 WORK ON MONDAY  :biggrin:  N I CALLED IN SICK TODAY
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Had a good time 1st time in San Jo in my life i was supposed to be at Lemore Show. man u guys got good weather and some nice rides thanks to the homies from Del Toro Hydraulics for the helping hand on the cadi. still trying to recoop long drive and too much partying  :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

it was a good show


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 5 2006, 09:49 AM~6107825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT YOUR BRO... THAT CADDYS SIC'


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

This 62 was looking good


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 5 2006, 09:51 AM~6107845
> *IS THAT YOUR BRO... THAT CADDYS  SIC'
> *


No it was done here at the shop  Gracias


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 5 2006, 09:52 AM~6107858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS MY FAVORITE CAR OF THE WHOLE SHOW


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

I liked this cutty it looks og but clean


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Any LS gets my attention this one was clean  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 5 2006, 09:52 AM~6107858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was looking real clean. uffin:
it was nice to meet and talk to all the homies from eastside that came out on sunday, hope they had a goodtime.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2006, 12:12 PM~6108550
> *was looking real clean.  uffin:
> it was nice to meet and talk to all the homies from eastside that came out on sunday, hope they had a goodtime.
> *


WHATS UP SHARKSIDE WE HAD A GOOD TIME MET ALOT OF COOL PEOPLE AND WE WILL COME BACK.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

had a good time at the show, i will be back for the next one :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

THANX TO STREET LOW FOR A GREAT SHOW NICE TO HAVE A GREAT SHOW IN ARE OWN BACK YARD .HEY HOW DO I GET MY SCEWDRIVERS BACK


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Sep 3 2006, 07:42 PM~6097729
> *Great Show, Great weather and a turnout!
> 
> Now onto the hop aftermath....You cannot put a dollar in a slot machine that has a $5 max bet and once it hits the jackpot you say, "I meant to put in 4 more dollars so that jackpots mine".
> ...


If you don't own that car, STOP SWING FROM PEOPLES NUTS, AND LEAVE MY MUTHA FUCKIN NAME OUT YA MOUTH !!!!!!!
SECOND...Tommy could've done the same to himbone at the hop (king of the streets) Came to him one on one.....But he did say ( in front of 30 to 40 people)
that he would step it up ,and add an additional 500.00 .....Plus ,what about the 2 other L.I.L members that said they would add 100.00 each....
I've been in this game a long ass time , so i told Jimmy don't trip, if homeboy meant it, he would have came to him and secured the BET!!!!! Jimmy just rubbed it in his face. Also the way he said it, only a few people would've known what it meant. He asked if the bet still stands....That's just a little personal rivalry...
I pulled Tommy aside and even told him this. So, the shit should be settled , instead of bring old shit back to the board.....

It's all the people that think they know whats crackin should shut the fuck up.....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 5 2006, 03:48 PM~6109775
> *If you don't own that car, STOP SWING FROM PEOPLES NUTS, AND LEAVE MY MUTHA FUCKIN NAME OUT YA MOUTH !!!!!!!
> SECOND...Tommy could've done the same to himbone at the hop (king of the streets) Came to him one on one.....But he did say ( in front of 30 to 40 people)
> that he would step it up ,and add an additional 500.00 .....Plus ,what about the 2 other L.I.L members that said they would add 100.00 each....
> ...


Approx 10 of the 50 were my crew and approx 20 of the 50 people were apart of Jimmys crew!!!

That is a big difference from putting on blast over the mic!

as for Jimmy: he rubbed the wrong person cause.

You can't be hear to baby sit him all the time!

The only nut swinging I see is Jimmy on yours!


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

well if tenisen is going to hapen agin i got a elco 4 sho tho i think all uv u will like it o and my tio gotsa 64 its klean :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 5 2006, 02:48 PM~6109775
> *
> I've been in this game a long ass time , so i told Jimmy don't trip
> 
> ...


No, what you told Tom was that *YOU* were the one who told jimmy not to respond to the bet-Those were your words as I was standing next to you.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 5 2006, 02:48 PM~6109775
> *If you don't own that car, STOP SWING FROM PEOPLES NUTS*


You should take your own advice cause it was hambones car that beat the Elco, not yours. :uh:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ONE WORD TO JIMMY.... *"RESTRICTION!!!!!!!!!"*

AND BELIEVE ME THIS WORD IS REAL....


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

cant we just get along every1 who was in the hop did a damn great job especially that 16 year old with I believe with the black widow that was sweet wat he did but to my two cents in you guys should of never put a big show about the bet that the pit members had to get in between you guys it was cool for the guy to get in the car and leave I really dont know wat the bet was all about and i dont care you guys did a great job but could of kept the fighting out of the pit


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Sep 5 2006, 09:58 AM~6107916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THIS RIDE @ THA SHOW,DIDNT EVEN SEE IT


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 5 2006, 06:48 PM~6111758
> *ONE WORD TO JIMMY.... " RESRICTION"
> AND BELIEVE ME THIS WORD IS REAL!!!!!!!!!
> *


W.T.F???  what is the big fucking deal about this shit??? stop actin like kid's. :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 5 2006, 07:59 PM~6111792
> *W.T.F???   what is the big fucking deal about this shit??? stop actin like kid's.  :biggrin:
> *



even i dont know w.t.f that means .............lol :roflmao:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510+Sep 5 2006, 07:36 PM~6112156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Sep 5 2006, 08:55 PM~6112351
> *:uh:
> *



aw that proves my point, it was a matter of time before you came in here MELLING MY BUT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

SHOW WAS GREAT JUDGING COULD HAVE BEEN BETTER --BUT YOU KNOW SERIOUSLY i HAD A GREAT TIME i WOULD LIKE TO THANK STREETLOW FOR ALWAYS BEING COOL AS FUCK WITH THE BLVD KINGS THANKS FOR SENDING THAT FILM MAKER TO OUR SIDE, you know we support you guys and I know you guys support us.  but one complaint guys maybe the next show no "HYPHY Fucks" to be honest with you they fucked up. I heard about the incidents, seriously that rap shit and them dudes dancing with there little beeds like bitches( that shits got to go) (i really dont want to see dudes dancing i want to see the BITCHES) ha ha. Make it Lowrider not retard cars with big rims ---sorry just my two cent


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 5 2006, 08:22 PM~6112631
> *SHOW WAS GREAT JUDGING COULD HAVE BEEN BETTER --BUT YOU KNOW SERIOUSLY i HAD A GREAT TIME i WOULD LIKE TO THANK STREETLOW FOR ALWAYS BEING COOL AS FUCK WITH THE BLVD KINGS THANKS FOR SENDING THAT FILM MAKER TO OUR SIDE, you know we support you guys and I know you guys support us.   but one complaint guys maybe the next show no "HYPHY Fucks" to be honest with you they fucked up. I heard about the incidents, seriously that rap shit and them dudes dancing with there little beeds like bitches( that shits got to go) (i really dont want to see dudes dancing i want to see the BITCHES) ha ha. Make it Lowrider not retard cars with big rims ---sorry just my two cent
> *




x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2006, 08:25 PM~6112659
> *x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 5 2006, 08:48 PM~6111758
> *ONE WORD TO JIMMY.... "RESTRICTION!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> AND BELIEVE ME THIS WORD IS REAL....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can we all just get along :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 5 2006, 08:27 PM~6112685
> *:0  :0
> *


a skinny can you break this word down cus theres 3 ******* here (myself is one of them) that dont kno what tha hell that word is. :biggrin:

i got it now someone adeed that *T* in there :biggrin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 5 2006, 08:07 PM~6112489
> *aw  that proves my point, it was a matter of time before you came in here MELLING MY BUT
> *



You proved your own point there sport by posting up a picture of your boy hambone. :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 5 2006, 09:33 PM~6112123
> *even i dont know w.t.f that means .............lol :roflmao:
> *


you know what that means.....its like when in the movie casino...when Nicky was told by the bosses to stop acting like a wise guy...even Sam 'Ace' told him to stop his bullshit....but he didn't stop and got put in the black book...not allowed in any casino in Vegas


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

props to streetlow again show was good, hope to see it happen again next yr, and open up more buildings! :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Sep 5 2006, 10:30 PM~6112702
> *a skinny can you break this word down cus theres 3 ******* here (myself is one of them) that dont kno what tha hell that word is.  :biggrin:
> *


i don't know what it means but i got a good idea of what it stands for..


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Sep 5 2006, 04:45 PM~6110806
> *Approx 10 of the 50 were my crew and approx 20 of the 50 people were apart of Jimmys crew!!!
> 
> That is a big difference from putting on blast over the mic!
> ...


once again you seem to want to twist things tommy.
In my crew at the car show when the hop was goin down
1 me
2 ron
3 sean ron's homie
4 jr president of lifes finest
5jr's dad
6jr's mom
7james member 
8izreal eazy510
9christian member
10javi member
thats all who were there during the hop and the only one's i remember seeing come out into the pit was sean and jr, plus me and ron..but again its all in the past


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 5 2006, 09:05 PM~6112947
> *once again you seem to want to twist things tommy.
> In my crew at the car show
> 1 me
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 5 2006, 10:05 PM~6112947
> *once again you seem to want to twist things tommy.
> In my crew at the car show when the hop was goin down
> 1 me
> ...


 The past is the past :angry: 


I am looking forward to the future :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 5 2006, 03:27 PM~6109642
> *THANX TO STREET LOW FOR A GREAT SHOW NICE TO HAVE A GREAT SHOW IN ARE OWN BACK YARD .HEY HOW DO I GET MY SCEWDRIVERS BACK
> *


What kind and how many?


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 5 2006, 10:18 PM~6113068
> *:thumbsup:
> *


AAAAAAAAAAA wasappaning charky :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Sep 5 2006, 10:32 PM~6113157
> *The past is the past  :angry:
> I am looking forward to the future  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Sep 5 2006, 09:34 PM~6112736
> *props to streetlow again show was good, hope to see it happen again next yr, and open up more buildings! :cheesy:
> *


 Thanx..... We would've had 2 buildings but the holloween super store took up the other hall from the last show. :biggrin:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Sep 5 2006, 10:51 PM~6113282
> *Thanx..... We would've had 2 buildings but the holloween super store took up the other hall from the last show.  :biggrin:
> *


it was a bad ass show :biggrin: hopefuly ill b able 2 do a lil mor 2 ma bike and make it placeable i duno ill see wat my pocet ses :biggrin: coo show tho that filly chees stake got me tho as soon as i got home :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

sup lil pimp... :wave:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Sep 4 2006, 11:15 PM~6105303
> *call the streetlow office..  408/920-0997
> *


thaks sorry so l8


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 5 2006, 11:11 PM~6113403
> *sup lil pimp...  :wave:
> *


sup wit it main


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

u goin 2 dukes r wat?????????? :dunno:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIP N 72_@Sep 5 2006, 10:17 PM~6113442
> *u goin 2 dukes r wat?????????? :dunno:
> *



dont know :dunno:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

ima go im tryn 2 git ma bike striped tho :biggrin: u got tha dudes # that did jrs car?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIP N 72_@Sep 5 2006, 10:23 PM~6113476
> *ima go im tryn 2 git ma bike striped tho :biggrin:  u got tha dudes # that did jrs car?
> *



na i dont havet, i try to get it do!!!


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

wat u gize do al 6 4 it got up


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

coo chet  pero si no yo me la chongo i always wanted 2 stripe  and if it cum out like boo boo ill wait on dude


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS NEXT YEAR SCHEDULE LOOK LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

well i calld tha # they sed tha juj dont give them tha papers so i gess im stuck wit nuthin  :dunno: fuckit oh well


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Sep 5 2006, 09:33 PM~6112722
> *You proved your own point there sport by posting up a picture of your boy hambone. :uh:
> *


you know for a min i thought you were a retard but i get it now good shit *HAM*bone that has to be the best shit you ever typed :roflmao:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

izreal supwit tha monte :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIP N 72_@Sep 6 2006, 12:00 AM~6113630
> *izreal supwit tha monte :biggrin:
> *



sup lil pimp that mofo is geting a HOLE MAKE OVER


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

man ma shit still sitn :roflmao: 

a u sed that las tym i takt 2 u


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 6 2006, 12:00 AM~6113626
> *you know for a min i thought you were a retard but i get it now good shit HAMbone that has to be the best shit you ever typed  :roflmao:
> *



hhuuh ilike ham sandwichiz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

likke i sed look out 4 tha elco :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Sep 5 2006, 07:26 PM~6111656
> *You should take your own advice cause it was hambones car that beat the Elco, not yours.  :uh:
> *


Yea fagboy :0 ... Your bitch ass brought me into it.... If Tommy has a problem or the kid that owns the elco, Let them tell it. I would have some respect to that. Plus when i talked to Tommy it was squashed, Now you come on here and bring that bullshit back up...Fuckin cheerleader

And go re-read my first post,I have respect for Tommy,He's been in the game as long as I've been,so "I" told jimmy not to say anything, because i knew it would cause drama....If Tommy really wanted to push the bet, he would've walked up, when we showed up. 

So you should get off this topic and let the real riders post,your wasting space


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 6 2006, 02:33 AM~6114108
> *Yea fagboy :0 ... Your bitch ass brought me into it....  Now you come on here and bring that bullshit back up...Fuckin cheerleader*


No, You brought yourself into it when in the pit you said. "Let Me talk to Tommy Man to Man".... There was nothing to "squash" between Tommy and You, The bet had nothing to do with you. As far as me bringing anything back up, I posted _before the show was even over_, YOU were the one that waited 48 hours to respond....


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Sep 5 2006, 08:44 PM~6113225
> *What kind and how many?
> *


2 craftsmans one reg.kind of long one blue phillps i mean i know they dont cost alot but my mom bought those for me and has since passed


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

somobody delete this post cuz nobady cares to talk shit in here but that 1LOWSUV


----------



## x7666 (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah how do we get our screwdrivers back?


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Well Fellas

I hope that this is the end of what turned out to be most interesting hop at the StreetLow Show. Both compeditors are skilled in the art of HOPPING and do have the respect of the Low Rider Community!!!

It was stated in this post that ALL SHIT TALKING WAS IN GOOD FUN, AND NOTHING MORE. Well I guess it was more because of the trouble at the end of the hop. Things like that belong in the streets, not at a show were it took so long to get back at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds!!! Like I said before, ITS ONLY A CAR HOP FELLAS. :biggrin: 

SO, Congradulations to the winner, and much RESPECT to the one that came in second. I think we all hope that this event is truly SQUASHED, AND NEXT YEAR WE WILL SEE EVEN GREATER PERFORMANCES FROM THE 2 OF YOU!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

We here at SLM would like to thank all those that came out and showed thier rides or those that just showed up. We had ranflas from SD,AZ,Chico, and everwhere in between. With these past two shows being a postive outcome for the streetlowriding community, I can strongly say that car shows will now be an annual thing at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds. So we thank all those that made it possible.

We know that there are still some issues that need to be resolved, and those that entered their ranflas or bici's know what I'm talking about.  . We will be looking at different alternatives for the show. But San Jo will be our Super Show. We have some ideas that we would like to present but it will take the cooperation of all clubs in Califas. We want to solidify our home state before we venture off too others.

So we are asking if we can have a club representitive contact us here at the office, 408.920.0997 and we will get things started for next years tour. SO till then... keep em slow and streetlow!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 5 2006, 07:48 PM~6111758
> *ONE WORD TO JIMMY.... "RESTRICTION!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> AND BELIEVE ME THIS WORD IS REAL....
> *


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 6 2006, 10:32 AM~6116024
> *We here at SLM would like to thank all those that came out and showed thier rides or those that just showed up. We had ranflas from SD,AZ,Chico, and everwhere in between. With these past two shows being a postive outcome for the streetlowriding community, I can strongly say that car shows will now be an annual thing at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds. So we thank all those that made it possible.
> 
> We know that there are still some issues that need to be resolved, and those that entered their ranflas or bici's know what I'm talking about.  . We will be looking at different alternatives for the show. But San Jo will be our Super Show. We have some ideas that we would like to present but it will take the cooperation of all clubs in Califas. We want to solidify our home state before we venture off too others.
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 6 2006, 11:32 AM~6116024
> *We here at SLM would like to thank all those that came out and showed thier rides or those that just showed up. We had ranflas from SD,AZ,Chico, and everwhere in between. With these past two shows being a postive outcome for the streetlowriding community, I can strongly say that car shows will now be an annual thing at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds. So we thank all those that made it possible.
> 
> We know that there are still some issues that need to be resolved, and those that entered their ranflas or bici's know what I'm talking about.  . We will be looking at different alternatives for the show. But San Jo will be our Super Show. We have some ideas that we would like to present but it will take the cooperation of all clubs in Califas. We want to solidify our home state before we venture off too others.
> ...


just talked to homie and i like your idea see ya at Low creations picnic and oh yeah 86 them hyphy fucks :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 6 2006, 11:32 AM~6116024
> *We here at SLM would like to thank all those that came out and showed thier rides or those that just showed up. We had ranflas from SD,AZ,Chico, and everwhere in between. With these past two shows being a postive outcome for the streetlowriding community, I can strongly say that car shows will now be an annual thing at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds. So we thank all those that made it possible.
> 
> We know that there are still some issues that need to be resolved, and those that entered their ranflas or bici's know what I'm talking about.  . We will be looking at different alternatives for the show. But San Jo will be our Super Show. We have some ideas that we would like to present but it will take the cooperation of all clubs in Califas. We want to solidify our home state before we venture off too others.
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 6 2006, 10:32 AM~6116024
> *We here at SLM would like to thank all those that came out and showed thier rides or those that just showed up. We had ranflas from SD,AZ,Chico, and everwhere in between. With these past two shows being a postive outcome for the streetlowriding community, I can strongly say that car shows will now be an annual thing at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds. So we thank all those that made it possible.
> 
> We know that there are still some issues that need to be resolved, and those that entered their ranflas or bici's know what I'm talking about.  . We will be looking at different alternatives for the show. But San Jo will be our Super Show. We have some ideas that we would like to present but it will take the cooperation of all clubs in Califas. We want to solidify our home state before we venture off too others.
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
need any help dont hesitate to ask!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Good show. Not a complaint because I didnt have anything there but it seemed like more rides at the last show. May be just my perception. Streetlow, you guys are doing a good job :thumbsup: Looking forward to the next one. I think the "cheap rides with big wheels" are ok, adds another flavor to the show...Kick them out when they begin to show up in greater numbers than lowriders (at that point they should get their own show). I would prefer that all "lowriders" get in THEN allow these rides to take up spots. It is a LOWRIDER show, que no? Overall it was a good show. 

I was there for the hop...knew very little about the history of it...Did hear and clearly understood the "announcement" after the 64.

It seems the shit talking took place well before the hop and continued thru up until the day of the show, then again immediatly after the hop. Its done, over. If these rides meet again then im sure it will be another good hop. Both did well, I understand the want to be the best and the shit talking that sometimes goes along with it. All in fun. If you got a score to settle because of the rides then do it with the rides. If someone wanted to get personal then they need to step up and take responsibility for their mouth or shut up. 

I dont know either personally.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 5 2006, 02:04 PM~6109415
> *had a good time at the show, i will be back for the next one :biggrin:
> *


how did you do at the show your cadi is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 6 2006, 08:16 AM~6114643
> *2 craftsmans one reg.kind of long one blue phillps i mean i know they dont cost alot but my mom bought those for me and has since passed
> *


We have some tools that are left from the show, so let me check with one of our staff members that collected them. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by x7666_@Sep 6 2006, 09:26 AM~6114998
> *Yeah how do we get our screwdrivers back?
> *


What kind and how many?


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIP N 72_@Sep 5 2006, 11:07 PM~6113376
> *it was a bad ass show  :biggrin: hopefuly ill b able 2 do a lil mor 2 ma bike and make it placeable i duno ill see wat my pocet ses :biggrin:  coo show tho that filly chees stake got me tho as soon as i got home :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Pobre cito...... I'm sorry for you.   But I am glad you had a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 6 2006, 12:32 PM~6116024
> *We here at SLM would like to thank all those that came out and showed thier rides or those that just showed up. We had ranflas from SD,AZ,Chico, and everwhere in between. With these past two shows being a postive outcome for the streetlowriding community, I can strongly say that car shows will now be an annual thing at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds. So we thank all those that made it possible.
> 
> We know that there are still some issues that need to be resolved, and those that entered their ranflas or bici's know what I'm talking about.  . We will be looking at different alternatives for the show. But San Jo will be our Super Show. We have some ideas that we would like to present but it will take the cooperation of all clubs in Califas. We want to solidify our home state before we venture off too others.
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Sep 6 2006, 10:08 PM~6120258
> *Pobre cito...... I'm sorry for you.     But I am glad you had a good time. :biggrin:
> *


hell yea im lookn foward 2 next year :biggrin: ill bring a pack of tums tho :biggrin: i would rilly like to no how i did tho so i can b redy but fuckit well c wahopens :dunno:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Sep 6 2006, 07:55 PM~6119662
> *how did you do at the show your cadi is clean  :thumbsup:
> *


 I took first place mild :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 7 2006, 07:27 AM~6122432
> *I took first place mild :biggrin:
> *


still havent seen ur trophy


----------



## XXLHEMI (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XXLHEMI_@Sep 4 2006, 08:44 PM~6104729
> *Sorry, I don't know what happened to the link
> Here are some of the pictures I took!...
> Click here for more.
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 6 2006, 10:32 AM~6116024
> *We here at SLM would like to thank all those that came out and showed thier rides or those that just showed up. We had ranflas from SD,AZ,Chico, and everwhere in between. With these past two shows being a postive outcome for the streetlowriding community, I can strongly say that car shows will now be an annual thing at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds. So we thank all those that made it possible.
> 
> We know that there are still some issues that need to be resolved, and those that entered their ranflas or bici's know what I'm talking about.  . We will be looking at different alternatives for the show. But San Jo will be our Super Show. We have some ideas that we would like to present but it will take the cooperation of all clubs in Califas. We want to solidify our home state before we venture off too others.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 6 2006, 11:32 AM~6116024
> *We here at SLM would like to thank all those that came out and showed thier rides or those that just showed up. We had ranflas from SD,AZ,Chico, and everwhere in between. With these past two shows being a postive outcome for the streetlowriding community, I can strongly say that car shows will now be an annual thing at the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds. So we thank all those that made it possible.
> 
> We know that there are still some issues that need to be resolved, and those that entered their ranflas or bici's know what I'm talking about.  . We will be looking at different alternatives for the show. But San Jo will be our Super Show. We have some ideas that we would like to present but it will take the cooperation of all clubs in Califas. We want to solidify our home state before we venture off too others.
> ...


uffin:


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 7 2006, 07:27 AM~6122432
> *I took first place mild :biggrin:
> *



??? I took first place mild also??? wow I do not recall them announcing it twice?? well congrats


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Sep 8 2006, 07:36 AM~6129756
> *??? I took first place mild also??? wow I do not recall them announcing  it twice?? well congrats
> *


HE GOT IT IN 90'S AND ABOVE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Sep 8 2006, 07:36 AM~6129756
> *??? I took first place mild also??? wow I do not recall them announcing  it twice?? well congrats
> *


what up Rick??? you gonna be at the Low Creations picnic???


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Sep 8 2006, 06:36 AM~6129756
> *??? I took first place mild also??? wow I do not recall them announcing  it twice?? well congrats
> *


 :scrutinize:  :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 8 2006, 08:33 AM~6130233
> *HE GOT IT IN 90'S AND ABOVE
> *


ohhhhh  i was confused


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 8 2006, 08:50 AM~6130350
> *what up Rick??? you gonna be at the Low Creations picnic???
> *


I'm taking my car to a shop to do more upgrades , i'm trying to get ready for vegas


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Sep 8 2006, 08:33 AM~6130233
> *HE GOT IT IN 90'S AND ABOVE
> *


Thanks for the correction eastside caddy


----------

